# r-15 question



## lesser (Nov 13, 2008)

I recently bought a r-15 with a 18 inch barrel and was wondering if I should use a fl or sb die. If anyone would like to add a load they like to try that would be great also!!! Thanks in advance!!!!


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

For a semi auto i'd go with the FL die. Just to get all the brass back to spec.

xdeano


----------



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

agree


----------



## lesser (Nov 13, 2008)

Just curious what is a sb die used for. I was under the impression that it was for a semi auto gun. Thanks for the help you have changed my mind as to what to get. Any loads for coyotes would also be appreciated. New to reloading!!!!!! Thanks


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

The SB die (small base) is actually meant for auto, semi-auto guns. What they do is they size more from the shoulder to the head of the case so it's smaller in diameter which will allow the round to fit easier into the chamber.

They say that the FL die isn't really meant for semi guns but more for bolt guns just for this reason. I've not heard of many people having problems with the FL die used for semi guns.

It's really up to you which one you want to go with. The SB die will give you a round that is looser in the chamber and may cause some inconsistency issues.

The FL die will get your brass back to spec which is all you want or need anyhow.

xdeano


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

I would say on most rifles a standard FL die will be what is needed. I had a lever action 243 that needed a small base and a ruger mini 14 that had such a tight chaimber that a FL die would only cause jams. With both of them the SB die fixed all chaimbering issues.

I try to work my brass just enough to fit. I would try the FL first then if that does not work get a SB die.

Give a man a fish, and you will feed him for a day. Give a man anything that is better than a fish, and Chuck Norris will beat his *** and take it.


----------



## darkgael (Feb 10, 2006)

Note: As I understand it, a small base die is a full length die in the sense that it sizes the entire case as does a "standard" FL die.
The sizing, though, is more "complete" to further insure reliable function in semi autos (as already noted).
Additional note: about sizing and reliable function....I have, many times, neck sized once fired .223 brass that I had used in my AR15. Those neck sized cases were duly reloaded and used again in the same rifle. They have *always* worked.
Pete


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

Darkgael

In a lot of semi rifles you can get away with neck sizing your brass. My M1 I can shoot the brass three times before needing to FL them. Many rifles you can not. Then in some they are rifles built with a reamer's last sharpening and they are so tight a FL die will not make them small enough. I had a Mini14 like that.

The small base die will size the head area of the cassing more than a standard FL die. The trick is to resize them just enough to get them back into your rifle. That way your brass will last much longer.

The original title for Star Wars was "Skywalker: Texas Ranger". Starring Chuck Norris.


----------



## darkgael (Feb 10, 2006)

> My M1 I can shoot the brass three times before needing to FL size


Yeah, That has been my experience also...about three. I usually do the NK size once only before dropping those cases into the "FL" bucket. The one NK sizing just makes that reload session go faster. 
Pete


----------

